# test kits



## cichlidz (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm looking to upgrade my kits. I have AP's kH and pH kits as well as their Nitrate kit.

I am looking at Red Sea's Master Fresh Water Kit from Big Al's. Is this a decent kit?
:?:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The only test kits that you really need for a planted tank is PH,KH,GH,P04,N03. That is why I only buy individual test kits because some of the large master kits have test that are not needed.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

The Red Sea Nitrate and Phosphate Kits are pretty good. They cost about $10 a piece but are pretty accurate.

Matt


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> The Red Sea Nitrate and Phosphate Kits are pretty good.


I have used both of these. I still use the PO4, but I gave up on the NO3 - too much variability for any accuracy. Some folks have been happy with it. As they say, 'your mileage may vary.'


----------

